# E725 fiat built in gps/phone



## martinc (May 1, 2005)

Hi all can anyone help we have a new E725 with built in Fiat (navtec) gps/phone/cd/radio great piece of kit but we cannot seen to turn it off there is always a fan running i assume to cool it down the only way we can turn it off is to turn off the 12volt system via the control panel above the door has anyone else got this system i would be very greatfull of any help
Martin


----------

